# Name my puppy!



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She's adorable! Congratulations


----------



## MILOBRI (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

And welcome to GRF. This site is the most awesome site I've encountered in 20+ years online. Everyone's so loving and helpful. Golden retriever-like people. Kindhearted to the max. You're among friends  Welcome!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Welcome and congratulations! I LOVE the name Journey 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MILOBRI (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, guys! I'm so glad I found you!


----------

